# How to: Create Windows 7 SP1 Disc with integrated updates, IE9, drivers



## Drone (Aug 15, 2011)

If you created AIO Windows 7 distro and want to add updates/drivers/IE9/product key etc. then here is how:


*Requirements*:

Machine with Windows 7 SP1 x64 for optimum conditions
*Windows 7 SP1 x64* (real distro or image, if it's image then also a software that works with them. Alcohol, Daemon, PismoMount ... even Windows 8! I don't care)
*Updates*
IE9 (optional)
.Net Framework 3.5 SP1 updates (optional)
Drivers which you want to add (*expanded drivers only* because setups, exes etc won't work but we'll talk about this later ....)

This guide also works for x32 users they just need to do this for *x86*
This even works for Windows 8 with its updates.

*Intro*​

-----------------------------------------------------

The best way to know what updates you need is just do a fresh install of Windows 7 x64 SP1 on a machine you want. Install network drivers, connect to Internet, run Windows Updates and get the list of all updates you need. So you will know which updates you will need to add to your win7 distro. Yeah I know this process will take 20 minutes.... Actually a lot of Microsoft updates have got rather to do with the security issues and kernel bugs (remote code execution etc) than performance but anyway ....

------------------------------------------------------

To save you all from hassle I did a list of all updates you need. (*November, 2011*).
The updates always change (some get removed with new ones, new updates will appear etc.)



Spoiler: Updates



Windows6.1-KB2425227-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2479943-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2484033-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2488113-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2491683-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2492386-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2503665-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2505438-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2506014-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2506212-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2506928-v2-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2507618-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2509553-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2510531-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2511250-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2511455-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2515325-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2522422-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2532531-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2536275-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2541014-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2544893-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2545698-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2547666-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2552343-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2556532-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2560656-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2563227-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2588516-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2564958-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2567680-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2570791-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2570947-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2579686-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2601626-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2617657-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2620704-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2641690-x64.msu






*Improtant: KB2533552 cannot be added* so just don't download/add it. And for some odd reason Windows6.1-KB2536276-v2-x64.msu cannot be added either.

Download them manually from Microsoft. Some of them will ask for validation on Microsoft site. Everyone who wants *x86* will have to download x86 versions for their x86 win7 sp1.

*Updates preparation*​
------------------------------------

Let's start. So you downloaded all your updates and inserted Windows 7 SP1 x64 dvd (or mounted its image).

Let's say the letter of your optical drive/virtual rom is *D*
Open command line *as Admin* and enter these lines one by one:

mkdir C:\win7
robocopy *D*:\ C:\win7 /E /A-:R

This will create a folder for win7 distro and will copy all files from dvd/image to there.
Copying from actual dvd will take some time so be patient.

mkdir C:\image\mount
mkdir C:\image\updates
cd c:\image

This creates image directory with mount and updates sub-directories and goes to image folder. _Now manually put all updates you downloaded in updates folder_. After that do this:

for %a in (.\updates\Windows6.1-KB2*-x64.msu) do mkdir %~pna
expand .\updates\Windows6.1-KB2*-x64.msu -F:Windows6.1-KB2*-x64.cab .\updates
for %a in (.\updates\Windows6.1-KB2*-x64.cab) do expand %a -F:* %~pna
del /Q .\updates\*

This process will create separate folder for each update, extract cabs from msus and expand cabs in corresponding folders which were just created. And finally we clear all the mess from update folder and leave folders with extracted updates which we're gonna add. Expanding will take some time (the more updates you unpack the longer) so be patient. When this important process is done do this:

move C:\win7\sources\install.wim C:\image

It moves Windows wim file to our image directory.

*Wim mounting*​

After that:

dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:*2*
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:*2* /MountDir:mount

So one by one:

First line gives you info about your wim.

Then where do you want to add *your* updates? In my example I add them in *Home Premium* so my index is *2*.

And in the third line we mount our wim image with edition we chose. This process will take a couple of minutes. So don't interrupt. Btw as you notice we use DISM (Deployment Image Service and Management) utility, it's a part of Windows 7 & Win2k8 R2. Then:

*Let's add our updates*​
*FOR /D %g in (.\updates\Windows6.1-KB2*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%g*

So here we go. This iteration process will add updates from their folders into wim image. The more the longer it takes ... you know .... When it's done ... great we added updates!


*Optional: Adding IE9*​

If you want to add *IE9* then go and download it. Drop it on disk C:, also create a folder *C:\IE9* and run this command:

*C:\IE9-Windows7-x64-enu /x:C:\IE9*

This process will unpack IE9 in C:\IE9 directory. Then manually go to that folder and delete all files except for *IE9-Win7.cab* which is actual Internet Explorer 9. Then let's go back to dism:

dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9

This line adds IE9 to your windows 7 sp1 distro. Congrats.


*Adding Drivers*​
I don't know which drivers you want to add but DISM utility has a limitation. You can add only expanded drivers. For that purpose install and run program like *Driver Max* and update your drivers to the latest and greatest version. Then back up your third party (non-Microsoft) drivers (put them in c:\image\drivers folder). Later you could use that drivers folder and add them via /recurse switch to your distro. When you add drivers with dism you can point a particular inf file or you can point it to the entire folder where infs files are sitting. In the latter case you need to use \recurse switch. If you want to add unsigned drivers you need to add /forceunsigned switch as well.

dism /image:.\mount /Add-Driver /driver:c:\image\drivers /recurse /forceunsigned

If you want to remove drivers or packages use /Remove-Package or /Remove-Driver options. You can read more if you just type dism/? in command line and also read it here and here. Now if you want to see what updates you've just added use this command:

dism /image:.\mount /Get-Packages > c:\updt.txt

This will create a txt file on disk c where you can read all the updates you included in your win 7 distro. If it says that drivers pending it's ok. They're pending because it's no running system but a mounted wim image.

And for drivers:

dism /image:.\mount /Get-Drivers > c:\drv.txt

It enumerates all drivers you added and outputs it in txt file on disk c.

*Save and Exit*​
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit

Saving will take some time. *If you changed your mind* then discard changes and don't save. To discard changes run this command:

dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /discard

And finally let's clean the mess:

dism /Cleanup-Wim

It's optional, just in case.

*Note*: In this guide we added updates/drivers/ie9/ to one particular edition (Home Premium). If you want to add them to all your AIO distro you will have to go through this process for each and every edition (*mount, select edition, add (extracted) updates, add (expanded) drivers, add ie9, save & unmount*).

*Creating an iso and burning*​
So congrats you have a win7 sp1 x64 distro with all greatest and latest updates, drivers and even IE9. Now let's clean the mess, make a bootable iso and burn it (lol or not if you want to make a bootable thumb drive for netbooks or whatsoever).

Let's now place our install.wim back to its distro folder.

move C:\image\install.wim C:\win7\sources

After this you can go and delete image folder, folders where you've put your updates, IE9, drivers etc. So now we only have folder with Windows 7 distro. Now let's create an iso:

You will need an utility called oscdimg 120 kb or something and drop it in c:\windows\system32. And after that run this command:

oscdimg -l*W7SP1* -t*08/15/2011* -m -u2 -bC:\win7\boot\etfsboot.com C:\win7 C:\*win7dvdx64.iso*

Utility uses etfsboot.com from your distro to create an iso from win7 folder and puts it in c. After this you got a bootable Win7DVD. You can now burn it or make a bootable flash drive. Delete win7 folder and iso if you want. So that's it. Now you can use that distro.

After you installed windows from this distro you can check updates and drivers you added on that fresh system 

for updates

dism /online /Get-Packages

for drivers

dism /online /Get-Drivers

Or you can simply go and check it in Programs and features for updates and device manager for drivers. Also you can enumerate drivers of your system by pnp utility

pnputil /E

P.S. You can add .Net Framework 3.5 SP1 updates as well. They are msu files, just like Windows update files.

Windows6.1-KB2518869-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2539635-x64.msu
Windows6.1-KB2572077-x64.msu


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

seems like a long process but thanks all the same


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> seems like a long process but thanks all the same



No problem. I'll update OP time after time.


----------



## DigitalUK (Aug 15, 2011)

i used RT7 lite to intergrate SP1 ,software etc into a windows iso and burn. pretty easy to use.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2011)

The op edited. Added September updates, .Net Framework updates, improved driver updates info.



*Btw Windows 8 also has native DISM utility.* So now you can add drivers and updates to Windows 8 distro. Everything (commands) is the same.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

Updated OP. Added .Net 3.5 sp1 update, deleted old updates and added new ones (security updates for October).


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

I've had issues gettiung USB 3.0 drivers working right. Any thoughts?


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 15, 2011)

I always used RT7lite for all that stuff. But considering such a long process. wouldnt it be faster in the long run to just install and run WU..etc.?
i always keep updated copies of my drivers, apps..etc on a backup drive. that way i just install W7, install my stuff and it doesnt take but maybe 2 hours total.
IF i use RT7lite, its less than that but of course using that app takes a while too, longer if your not familiar with it.

but just looking at it from a time spent perspective, all this seems a bit silly.


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

Subbed. This will make fresh system installs much easier! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

What system exactly? The one that in your specs gigabyte sniper2? If so then it's Etron USB 3.0 Driver (motherboard_driver_etron_usb3.exe) you can find it @Gigabyte official site. Or that driver didn't work for you?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

nah, it didn't install right. And no, not for the board I am using, but for every board, as I review motherboards for TPU.

I've been trying to roll just about every driver possible, but what I am looking for would make it possible to use USB3.0 to install from, and the higher bandwidth should cut my install times down a fair bit.

I've tried various things, and am now using an image quite similar to what Dell and HP use, and just copy the image to the drive and then install the odd driver that's not already there. But that lead to me needing seperate images for Intel and AMD.

Installing from a USB 2.0 drive to an SSD takes like 15 minutes. Would be nice if I could from USB 3.0, and have it take 5 minutes.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

@ F1reFly It's not silly at all. Windows has dism tool I don't see any point to use third party soft. If one has many machines they can always create a universal Windows DVD with a bunch of very popular latest drivers and updates. It only reduces time and internet bandwidth. And if you don't like it don't use it.

@ cadaveca unfortunately atm I don't have any system with USB3 but I remember I had one desktop and one Asus and one Dell laptop. USB3 drivers installed and worked really fine. Maybe you try driver genius or driver max and see will they find it for you or not


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

Once i have the OS in palce, drivers are not an issue. Just looking for ways to optimize the time spent getting stuff ready to go.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah so they work but you can't integrate them into an image? If they're unsigned use forceunsigned switch (it's in the OP). And if they're unexpanded you need to expand them. If driver file is setup which can't be expanded but only installed then it's really tricky.


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Drone said:


> @ F1reFly It's not silly at all. Windows has dism tool I don't see any point to use third party soft. If one has many machines they can always create a universal Windows DVD with a bunch of very popular latest drivers and updates. It only reduces time and internet bandwidth. And if you don't like it don't use it.



that's fine n all. i just fail to see how spending so much time making this CD saves time. I mean how many times do you plan to install windows?
sure if your doing installs on many computers. i guess as a repair business? But RT7lite is faster to do this technically and its free as well. but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 16, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> i used RT7 lite to intergrate SP1 ,software etc into a windows iso and burn. pretty easy to use.



Yeah good app, although every install it says "RT7lite failed to install properly"

I use that for slipstreaming USB 3 drivers so I can install windows from USB3 in under 7 minutes


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> that's fine n all. i just fail to see how spending so much time making this CD saves time. I mean how many times do you plan to install windows?
> sure if your doing installs on many computers.



Who said it takes much time? Only extracting takes time and CPU. And how come that other programs are faster? The process is all the same. I'd rather copy and paste code in cmd without a single click than use something else. And anyway you do it only once. It takes max 35 mins.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 16, 2011)

Drone said:


> Who said it takes much time? Only extracting takes time and CPU. And how come that other programs are faster? The process is all the same. I'd rather copy and paste code in cmd without a single click than use something else. And anyway you do it only once. It takes max 35 mins.



I know you were not talking to me, but other programs are not faster, just easier.

I used to do unattended XP disks back in the day using Windows tools / CLI. (nlite never worked right for me)


----------



## Super XP (Oct 16, 2011)

This is great, thanks.
I just hope Windows 8 fixes the issue with other OC's where they get quite sluggish after a wile. I am used to Formating and Installing my OS once every year.


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Yeah good app, although every install it says "RT7lite failed to install properly"
> 
> I use that for slipstreaming USB 3 drivers so I can install windows from USB3 in under 7 minutes



make sure you used the right version of rt7 for the version of windows you are working with, if your using windows 7 x64 make sure you are using the 2.6 x64 beta build, if you have a good look around you can do anything from installing other updates, software, wallapers,themes and even mod services running etc.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> I know you were not talking to me, but other programs are not faster, just easier.



Yes because they have gui. I never have problems with command line so dism is sufficient for me 



Super XP said:


> I am used to Formating and Installing my OS once every year.



No problem. Before format you can update your current drivers and back up them with *driver max*. It works flawlessly. So you'll have your drivers. Double Driver is also a fine soft for that.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2011)

November 2011 MS Patch Tuesday

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/bulletin/ms11-nov
http://secunia.com/blog/277/

Added/deleted new/old updates. See the OP

And this, released today

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Wind...icates-that-Could-Allow-Spoofing-234021.shtml


----------



## merlin59 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Integrate updates Windows 7*

Excellent tutorial from Drone. If you are interested in slip streaming your own installation disc, this gives you a clear understanding of the process and allows control for customization. To automate the procedure you can create a batch file as the following example. This file updates all 64 bit versions, can remove lines to suit your needs. Unable to extract cab files if using WinRAR, at least the trial version.

location of .msu files, can be any location
*Windows6.1-KB* changed from "Windows6.1-KB2" to include more updates
name of AIO SP1 64 bit retail DVD
%% allows command to run in batch file
change to x86 for 32 bit, add this line for all 5 versions in 32 bit
Adds IE9, don't forget to place IE9-Windows7-x64-enu in C: and remove all files but IE9-Win7.cab

BATCH FILE:

mkdir C:\IE9
C:\IE9-Windows7-x64-enu /x:C:\IE9
mkdir C:\win7
robocopy M:\ C:\win7 /E /A-:R
mkdir C:\image\mount 
mkdir C:\image\updates
robocopy G:\Windows7\A764bitSP1files\7Updates\new C:\image\updates /E /A-:R
cd\image
for %%a in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64.msu) do mkdir %%~pna
expand .\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64.msu -F:Windows6.1-KB*-x64.cab .\updates
for %%a in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64.cab) do expand %%a -F:* %%~pna
del /Q .\updates\*
move C:\win7\sources\install.wim C:\image
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:1 
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:1 /MountDir:mount
FOR /D %%g in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%%g
dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:2 
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:2 /MountDir:mount
FOR /D %%g in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%%g
dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:3 
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:3 /MountDir:mount
FOR /D %%g in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%%g
dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:4 
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:4 /MountDir:mount
FOR /D %%g in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%%g
dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:5
dism /Mount-Wim /WimFile:install.wim /index:5 /MountDir:mount
FOR /D %%g in (.\updates\*Windows6.1-KB*-x64) do dism /Image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:%%g
dism /image:.\mount /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\IE9
dism /Unmount-Wim /MountDir:mount /commit
cd\
move C:\image\install.wim C:\win7\sources
oscdimg -lW7SP1 -t012/16/2011 -m -u2 -bC:\win7\boot\etfsboot.com C:\win7 C:\GSP1RMCMUXFRER_EN_DVD.iso

Can add the other lines in Drone's tutorial to include drivers. 
All credit goes to Drone, this is just my modification of his work.


----------

